# What you gonna do with ya tax refund?



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not sure for the rest of Canada,but i think here in QC we should get it soon.
My "comptable" says i'll be getting some this year.

So i was wondering if any of you had projects.Sometime,and by that i mean always,its fun to get "unespected" money.

For myself,i'll probaly go to MTL for a night out.Its a 2h30min ride south and my pick-up truck is not "smooth on gas" if ya know what i mean.But once there i mean i'll do what ever pepole from the north does when in the big city,and that's having sex with GOOD LOOKIN HOOKERS!

Thanks
Frank


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Good lookin' hookers? Right on!


Mine will go towards bills.......lucky me.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine's going to bills too.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine's going towards moving costs. More specifically Property Transfer Tax. Yes a wonderful little thing in BC that see the owner pay an additional tax upon purchase of a new property. I guess that's what it costs to change the name on the title. It didn't seem too bad when housing prices in BC were reasonable, but now...holy crap!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Goin' on a trip to BC with my taxes refund! Yay!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...same thing i do every year - try and chip away at my credit card debt.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

probably just use it for my property taxes.

depending how big it is, maybe buy another amp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

What the hell is a tax refund? Tax time == I owe the government even more money.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

iaresee said:


> What the hell is a tax refund? Tax time == I owe the government even more money.


you should probably do something about that...just saying....

I get back ~1500+ every year. should be more this year. hopefully 2000+


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm, I still have to file mine. And when I get my return, I'm gonna get my wisdom teeth pulled. I was supposed to do it 13 years ago, but never got around to it


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm using mine to help my son replace his stolen pickup truck


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i plan on buying a beater car, and building a computer


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

It was a toss-up between frankyfargon's idea of good looking hookers in the big city or rolling the refunds back into RRSP's. Wife says the latter... 8^)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

blam said:


> you should probably do something about that...just saying....


What's to be done about it? I pay my taxes, the man does my taxes, and every year they want more. It's been like that since school write offs ended some 10 years ago. RSUs and options seem to screw me every time.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Perkinsfan said:


> I'm using mine to help my son replace his stolen pickup truck


You know that is a great move from you!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

It will go directly towards the principal of my mortgage...20 months to go!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> It will go directly towards the principal of my mortgage...20 months to go!


Lucky. With the purchase of my new house, I can't see paying off my mortgage for at least 20 years. Ouch. I though I'd be done by now.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm still a student, so it'll likely be nothing big. Hopefully enough to buy a bottle of Talisker and a couple new records.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Lucky. With the purchase of my new house, I can't see paying off my mortgage for at least 20 years. Ouch. I though I'd be done by now.


When all is said and done, it will have taken me 9 years to pay it off - all on a crappy government employee's salary. Discipline my friends, is the key.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*What refund???   *


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

My husband has allocated it to a new snowmobile! Oh well, as long as he's happy!


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Well my project of good lookin hookers is kinda fallen appart now.I'm having alot of pressure from my surronding to change the couches all 3 of them...I was like -What is wrong with my "colonial style leather" couches,you must be freakin out baby...let's talk about it on the "Love seat"..lolll

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









She call's it the "dog seat"

Frank


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Geez, what's with all the responses about paying off bills, debts, mortgage, etc...bummer.... if you get a tax refund then you gotta do something FUN with it...it's the only time the gov't gives you money so have some fun with it... I'm gonna buy a Digitech RP255 or 355 - haven't decided which one yet but I'm gonna buy one of 'em... woohoo )


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> Goin' on a trip to BC with my taxes refund! Yay!


Now that sounds like fun! ) BC rocks!


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

doriangrey said:


> Now that sounds like fun! ) BC rocks!


Well it depends...Is "pot" legal yet?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My refund won't be enough to buy anything significant.

Plus, I just bought my first house this week. So I don't think there is going to be any money going towards guitar stuff for awhile lol.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> My refund won't be enough to buy anything significant.
> 
> Plus, I just bought my first house this week. So I don't think there is going to be any money going towards guitar stuff for awhile lol.


Congrat for the buying of your first house man.It's not a small thing to go tru and i hope you will enjoy it...And have cool neighbours that wont call the cops on your loud playing 
Frank


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Every time I buy a house I get divorced....ex gets the house. Tried Franky's good looking hooker....that was the cause of the first divorce. Lived in B.C., pot wasn't legal....but....that was the second divorce. Don't remember much about the third one. So, I just bypass the middle man and give my wife the money.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

the moral of the story here is dont waste your hard earned money on familial stability and a house you can call your own.

welfare motels,hookers and dope are all you need,and without those distractions,youll be able to afford more.

to quote Peter Griffin: "more money in ya pockets,more drugs in ya veins"

Bobby


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I received my tax refund today. I'm thinking of getting an Epiphone Nighthawk and banking the rest. (Thanks Robert1950 for making me GAS for one.) ;o)


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Just finished doing my taxes.... I'm paying.


----------

